# [LE] With help from K9, officers find missing man - Rome News-Tribune



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://news.mywebpal.com/news_tool_v2.cfm%3Fshow%3Dlocalnews%26pnpID%3D680%26NewsID%3D905017%26CategoryID%3D18779%26on%3D1&cid=1216252120&ei=zMs6SJyJPIiIyQTstZ3kDQ&usg=AFrqEzeEUTOEbPa2z259fRBzpIwAxVTUEw">With help from <b>K9</b>, officers find missing man</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Rome News-Tribune, GA -</font> <nobr>47 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Rome Police Sgt. Randy Kirkpatrick and his <b>K9</b> partner Ottos were called to assist in the search. While waiting for them to arrive, family members attempted <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

